# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Bolt down vs Set in Concrete post anchors

## HomeReno

Hi All,  
just after some advice as I am about to install about a dozen post anchors/ stirrups. The last time I did this for the main deck I set the stirrups in the concrete and used temporary bracing to hold them in place... The bracing is quite time consuming to setup and at the moment its time that I just dont have. Stump holes already drilled out (350x350x800) and I pouring the concrete over the weekend, however, this time because time is a major issue I an thinking of either setting the stirrups in the concrete without the bracing and hope they don't move before the concrete sets or just fill the entire footing with concrete, level off the top and use a bolt down type anchor once the concrete has fully cured after a week or so, my only concern with bolt down type is the concrete cracking?..  
please let me know your advice and pro and cons of each... also is there a trick to setting the stirrup in concrete with no bracing i.e. is this done when the concrete is stiff and just before concrete goes off?  
Thanks in advance
H.R.

----------


## Jon

If the stirrups are in a line you can lay a post horizontally through them to give you straight and level.  Put a small screw through each stirrup into the post (currently looking more like a bearer) to hold them at the correct height.
You now just need to make sure they are vertical.

----------


## sol381

Concreting them in is much stronger, quicker, easier... I've never in my life seen anyone brace a stirrup.. they are only tiny they wont go anywhere.. i usually wait no more than a few minutes before i slide the stirrup in.. make sure you move the stirrup up and down a few times so the concrete settles around the stirrup.. you'll be left with a bit of a divot in the middle  if you don't.. first thing you need to do tho is set up string lines so you know where to place the stirrups and aren't wasting time taking measurements..use a torpedo level to get them plumb...are you using stirrups or post anchors.. this method works for both..
Id try and get at least one, maybe 2 mates to help out.. they can dump the concrete in the holes and you can spend time lining up the stirrups..a dozen stirrups should take only a couple of minutes to put in against about an hour and countless dynabolts if you bolt them on...

----------


## Marc

Another way is to screw the stirrup on the bearer, sit the bearer on bricks and sticks to level it in its final position and brace the bearer with a few star pickets at each end and centre. Stirrup will be hanging from bearer over the hole.  Poor the concrete and Bob is your uncle

----------


## ErrolFlynn

I gather the stirrup should be at least 75mm above the concrete.  Also, the stirrup's life may be reduced by continual contact with water; conversely, its life will be increased if it's kept dry.  Shape the surface of the footing to allow water to drain away from the stirrup.

----------


## shauck

Definitely bolt stirrups to bearers and set it in place. Not a waste of time as by the end of the pour you have most of your subfloor ready to go, just add joists.  
If you're stuck for time right now, you don't have to bolt stirrups to bearer, you can use some roofing screws to secure them and spend time drilling and fitting bolts after the concrete is set. This is how I've done it several times.  
You sit the bearers on packers/bricks/offcuts of decking to get level. Make sure you put in star pickets along the length of the bearer to hold it in line with your string lines.  
At the end of pour, quickly set up your string lines and double check the bearers haven't moved. Tossing concrete into holes, be aware that you can move it slightly. 
Pryda put out PDFs with details on how to use stirrups correctly, depth above, depth into concrete, etc. Check them out for details.

----------


## Marc

:What she said:  
Star picket deep in the ground, very important, you do move everything when you pour concrete.

----------


## shauck

Yes, they will move otherwise. Don't worry about them flexing tho. They should bounce back, as long as they are firm in the ground. This is why you check them straight after pour.

----------

